# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  Μετρητής της ΔΕΗ γυρνούσε αντίστροφα...

## stefstefan

Πως είναι δυνατόν μετρητής της ΔΕΗ να γυρνάει αντίστροφα...?

Προσφάτως τοποθέτησα ένα αερόθερμο σε ένα ρευματολήπτη ενός σπιτιού θέτοντας το σε λειτουργία... μονάχα τον ανεμιστήρα και όχι την αντίσταση...  και εντελώς τυχαία παρατήρησα τον μετρητή της ΔΕΗ να περιστρέφεται με αντίθετη φορά... ανάβοντας και τον λαμπτήρα του δωματίου στην συνέχεια άρχισε να περιστρέφεται με την κανονική του φορά

Το παραπάνω παρατηρήθηκε σε συγκρότημα ενοικιαζόμενων δωματίων όπου είχε τοποθετημένη μία χελώνα της ΔΕΗ κεντρική και από εκεί και πέρα εντός των δωματίων υπήρχε και ένας μετρητής ξεχωριστά.

Και αν θυμάμαι καλά το κύκλωμα του ρευματολήπτη δεν πρέπει να ήταν το ίδιο με το κύκλωμα του υπόλοιπου δωματίου...(μη ρωτήσετε πως και τι κανγκουριές ηλεκτρολόγων υπάρχουν πολλές) φαντάζομαι πως από επαγωγή κάπου τα δυο κυκλώματα να συναντιόντουσαν εντός των σωληνώσεων και δημιουργούσαν αυτό το φαινόμενο.

----------

laskos systems (27-01-12)

----------


## NUKE

Αγοραζω το αεροθερμο σου!

----------

Hary Dee (23-01-12), 

lordi (28-01-12)

----------


## navar

> Αγοραζω το αεροθερμο σου!



αγοράζω το αερόθερμο σου και τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα για την κλωνοποίηση του ! :P :P :P

----------


## Λυκιδευς

χαχαχα αγοραζω τον μετρητη σου!!!!!!!!

----------


## dovegroup

Τα αγοράζω όλα.... :Lol:

----------


## klik

Σφράγισε το σπίτι, μην πειράξεις τίποτα μέχρι να γίνει η κλωνοποίηση...ούτε καρέκλα να μην μετακινήσεις και χαλάσεις τη διάταξη. :Biggrin: 
Θέλω 10 τέτοια αερόθερμα! :Lol:

----------

Hary Dee (23-01-12)

----------


## ALAMAN

Τον αγοράζω!
Δίνω τα διπλά από τους προηγούμενους !!!  :Lol:

----------


## PCMan

Γιατί κοροϊδεύετε ρε παιδιά? Είναι λογικό κάτι τέτοιο.
Εγώ δεν έχω το αερόθερμο που έχει ο φίλος πιο πάνω αλλά έχω μία ηλεκτρική σκούπα την οποία όταν την βάζω στην μπρίζα, το ρολόι γυρίζει ανάποδα!
Βέβαια εγω το σκέφτηκα λίγο πιο έξυπνα το θεμα.. Επειδή όσα τέτοιες σκούπες και να βαλω, το παγιο της δεή δεν το γλυτώνω, έκοψα την δεή και όλες οι συσκευες του σπιτιού μου παίρνουν ρεύμα απο την σκούπα! Το ίδιο περίπου έκανα και στο αμάξι μόνο που εκεί, έβγαλα τον βενζινοκινητήρα και τωρα το αμάξι κινείται με την σκούπα απο μόνο του! Έχω συνδέσει και τα καλώδια της σκούπας με τα ηλεκτρικά του αμαξιού και έχω ρεύμα παντου!
Το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι ο θόρυβος αλλα τι να κάνω.. Έχετε καμια ιδέα?

----------

abet (27-01-12), 

Hary Dee (23-01-12), 

sakic (24-01-12)

----------


## dovegroup

> Γιατί κοροϊδεύετε ρε παιδιά? Είναι λογικό κάτι τέτοιο.
> Εγώ δεν έχω το αερόθερμο που έχει ο φίλος πιο πάνω αλλά έχω μία ηλεκτρική σκούπα την οποία όταν την βάζω στην μπρίζα, το ρολόι γυρίζει ανάποδα!
> Βέβαια εγω το σκέφτηκα λίγο πιο έξυπνα το θεμα.. Επειδή όσα τέτοιες σκούπες και να βαλω, το παγιο της δεή δεν το γλυτώνω, έκοψα την δεή και όλες οι συσκευες του σπιτιού μου παίρνουν ρεύμα απο την σκούπα! Το ίδιο περίπου έκανα και στο αμάξι μόνο που εκεί, έβγαλα τον βενζινοκινητήρα και τωρα το αμάξι κινείται με την σκούπα απο μόνο του! Έχω συνδέσει και τα καλώδια της σκούπας με τα ηλεκτρικά του αμαξιού και έχω ρεύμα παντου!
> Το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι ο θόρυβος αλλα τι να κάνω.. Έχετε καμια ιδέα?



Ρε σύ PcMan εδώ και χρόνια το εχω λύσει αυτό το θέμα εχω μάλιστα και την δευτεριά σε ανάλογο Forum θα βρείς την λύση εδώ.
http://harrypotter.wikia.com/wiki/Diagon_Alley

...και που είσαι δεν θέλει καύσιμο και πρόσεχε μην την σπάσεις δεν έχει credit cards εκεί... :Lol:

----------


## Panoss

stefstefan, έχεις στα χέρια σου τη μεγαλύτερη ανακάλυψη όλων των εποχών!
Αγοράζω το αερόθερμο, το σπίτι σου, εσένα, την οικογένειά σου, τον αέρα που αναπνέεις!

----------


## JimKarvo

Επειδή έχω μαγαζί, και πληρώνω τριφασικό, παρακαλώ δώστε μου προτεραιότητα...
Σου δίνω 1000 Ευρώ ανα μήνα όσο δίνω και στην ΔΕΗ. προτιμώ να τα δίνω σε εσένα, παρά σε αυτή...

[πλάκα πλάκα, μπορούμε να βρούμε γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό?]

----------


## cloud_constructor

παει αναποδα?Χμ.. μη το πεις στην δεη ακομα.
Μηπως παιζει καμια αναστροφη φασης? (καλα ναι λες και παιζει ρολο αυτο που ειπα τωρα).

Μηπως εχεις τριφασικο?η εχει τριφασικο γενικα και εχει συνδεθει μεταξυ 2 φασεων και για καποιο λογο ξερω γω , παει αναποδα?ΑΜΑ ΤΟ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΠΕΣ (μπας κ το κανω κ εγω στο σπιτι γιατι ετοιμος ειμαι να σπασω τον μετριτη , να του βαλω μοτερακι να το γυρναω οποτε μου τη βαραει)

----------


## JimKarvo

Κάτι είχα ακούσει για μαγνήτη... :P

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> [πλάκα πλάκα, μπορούμε να βρούμε γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό?]



Διαταραχή συνημιτόνου - χαμηλή αντίσταση ουδετέρου  -  *επιστρεφόμενα ρεύματα*  από το σύνολο της εγκατάστασης ..  

Μπορούν να κοροϊδέψουν τον συγκεκριμένο μετρητή , και να μετράει  , 
μεγαλύτερη διάφορα δυναμικού ,
από την συγκεκριμένη εγκατάσταση προς το " δίκτυο" ( είσοδος ρολογιού) .

Εαν συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο , ο ανεμιστήρας θα καεί , είναι το ποιο πιθανό .

----------


## JimKarvo

Δηλαδή, εν ολίγης, η ΔΕΗ τον πληρώνει όταν εχει το αερόθερμο??

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Όχι ....

Οταν σε ενα μετρητή  επιφορτωμένο , με ελάχιστο φορτίο , επιστρέφεις με ανορθόδοξο τρόπο , μέρος της  συνολικής κατανάλωσης ...  όλων των άλλων δωματίων , Που ξεσκίζονται στην κατανάλωση , ώστε να έχεις τόσα επιστρεφόμενα.  

Τότε , το δώρο , είναι οι δικές σου απώλειες .. * οι οποίες έχουν μετρηθεί* από τον βασικό μετρητή της εγκατάστασης ...  στην παροχή του συγκροτήματος. 

Η χελώνα που λέει ο φίλος , είναι προφανώς  ενδιάμεσος μετρητής .





> Το παραπάνω παρατηρήθηκε σε *συγκρότημα ενοικιαζόμενων* δωματίων

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΛΑΖΑΡΙΔΗΣ

Πουλώ τέτοια αερόθερμα παιδιά αρκεί να έρθει να συνδέσει το ρολόι ο ίδιος τεχνικός τις δεη  :Laugh:

----------


## stefstefan

χαχα έχω ήδη ξεκινήσει την προπώληση εισητηρίων για όσους θέλουν να παρακολουθήσουν το φαινόμενο από κοντα (τιμή κρίσεως... 2 ευρω)

η πατέντα έχει κατοχυρωθεί στο γραφείο βιομηχανίας και προχωράω πλέον σε μαζική παραγωγώ  :Tongue2: 

Περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες και στοιχεία θα σας δώσω από Δευτέρα όταν και θα ξαναπάω εκεί  :Wink:  

υ.γ. πέρα από τα 1000/μήνα για το πρωτότυπο άλλη καλύτερη προσφορά κανείς?????????
1000 ένα....!
1000 δύο....!
.................. άντε ρε παιδιά πρέπει να χρηματοδοτηθεί το πρόγραμμα!

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες και στοιχεία θα σας δώσω από Δευτέρα όταν και θα ξαναπάω εκεί



Να προσέχεις τον συγκεκριμένο πελάτη !!  

Για να υπάρχουν τέτοια μαγειρέματα , πιθανών να δαγκώνει τους Ηλεκτρολόγους ..  με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται .. 

2 Χρόνια μπλέχτηκα με Ξενοδοχεία στην Σκιάθο .. και είδα πολλά !!  :Wink:

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> Κάτι είχα ακούσει για μαγνήτη... :P



Είναι το γνωστό φρένο για να μην τρέχει αλόγιστα

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Παιδιά, είχα μια παρόμοια περίπτωση να γυρνά ανάποδα ο δίσκος χωρίς όμως να μειώνεται η ένδειξη σε ακατοίκητο εξοχικό και έχοντας τον φόβο λόγω απουσίας μου(μηδενική κατανάλωση) μη μου χρεώσουν μερικές εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες KWh και τρέχω, έριξα την ασφάλεια του μετρητή

----------


## acmilangr

1010 δίνω. 
πότε τελιώνει η διμοπρασία;

----------


## FILMAN

Με μόνο τον ανεμιστήρα του αερόθερμου ο μετρητής έπρεπε να μη γυρνάει καθόλου...

----------


## JimKarvo

Το θέμα είναι ότο γυρνάει, και ανάποδα.. γαμάτο σύστηματάκι..  :Very Happy:

----------


## herctrap

οκ ο δισκος γυρναει 

ο μετρητης ομως?

----------


## FILMAN

Τα νούμερα κινούνται με γρανάζια από τον δίσκο. Άρα δεν γίνεται ο δίσκος να γυρνάει και εντούτοις να μην αλλάζει η ένδειξη. Σβήνοντας τον ανεμιστήρα του αερόθερμου, τί κάνει ο μετρητής;

----------


## JimKarvo

Μήπως έχει προστασία για ανάποδη φορά? Έτσι ώστε αν για κάποιο λόγο γυρίσει ανάποδα ο δίσκος, να μην γυρίσει η μέτρηση?

Αυτοί που πουλάν ρεύμα στην ΔΕΗ από τα PV, πως μετράει η ΔΕΗ την παραγωγή? Με δεύτερο μετρητή?

----------


## FILMAN

Εγώ που το είχα δοκιμάσει η ένδειξη πήγαινε αντίστροφα (έπεφταν τα νούμερα). Δεν είμαι σε θέση να ξέρω αν το ίδιο γίνεται σε όλα τα μοντέλα.

----------


## JimKarvo

Το έκανες δια χειρός? η με κάποιο τρικ?

----------


## FILMAN

Τι εννοείς "διά χειρός"; Να γύριζα το δίσκο με το χέρι;

----------


## stefstefan

Λοιπόν ακούστε πως έχει το πράμα μετά από δεύτερη αυτοψία...

-Ο ρευματοδότης στον οποίον είναι συνδεδεμένο το αερόθερμο είναι από άλλο γειτονικό κύκλωμα (είπαμε καγκουριές συναδέλφων πολλές...)
-Δεύτερον... μετά που έκοψα το ελικοειδές νήμα (αυτό που παράγει την θερμότητα τέλος πάντων) που είχε μέσα για να το χρησιμοποιήσω κάπου αλλού έπαψε να δημιουργείται το φαινόμενο αυτό

Τα συμπεράσματα και οι θεωρίες δικές σας.......... 
είπαμε συνδεδεμένο σε γειτονικό ηλ. κύκλωμα...
και το νήμα που θερμαίνεται... 
πως θα μπορούσαν αυτά τα δύο να συνδυαστούν και να έχουμε ως αποτέλεσμα το φαινόμενο αυτό???

*Όσων αφορά τον μετρητή δεν πρόσεξα αν γυρνάει αντίστροφα παράλληλα με τον δίσκο
**Αυτή την στιγμή συνδεδεμένο στον ρευματοδότη δεν κινείται καθόλου ο δίσκος του μετρητή (με κομμένο το νήμα)

----------


## FILMAN

Καλά είσαι σοβαρός; Χάλασες αυτή τη θαυμάσια συσκευή; Οϊμέ, θα έχουμε αυτοκτονίες από τους επίδοξους αγοραστές... :Lol:

----------


## stefstefan

> Καλά είσαι σοβαρός; Χάλασες αυτή τη θαυμάσια συσκευή; Οϊμέ, θα έχουμε αυτοκτονίες από τους επίδοξους αγοραστές...



Έχω απομνημονεύσει και κρυπτογραφημένα τα σχέδια τις περίφημης αυτής συσκευής στον εγκέφαλο μου για ασφάλεια!  :Tongue2:

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Έχω απομνημονεύσει και κρυπτογραφημένα τα σχέδια τις περίφημης αυτής συσκευής στον εγκέφαλο μου για ασφάλεια!



Φύλαξέ τον σε τραπεζική θυρίδα, μη στον κλέψουν.  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:

----------


## p.gabr

Βρε παιδια ανακαλυψα αυτο.
Ειναι δυνατον να μπορει να γινει αυτο το πραγμα;
Και εαν ο μετρητης γυρναει αναποδα ,αφαιρει μοναδες;

----------


## Papas00zas

Ναι, γίνεται, το είχα δει εγώ πρι 1 μήνα περίπου: 
www.youtube.com/user/RODALCO2007 -εδώ θα δείτε πολλά τέτοια από αυτόν και τα προτεινόμενα που έχει.

----------


## spiroscfu

Περίπου έτσι είναι
μετρητης.jpg
αναρωτιέμαι τη θα του προκαλούσε ένα δυνατό ηλεκτρομαγνητικό πεδίο δίπλα του (ηλεκτρομαγνήτης π.χ.).

----------


## Papas00zas

Δοκίμασε να βάλεις ένα πηνίο ή έναν μ/τ.

----------


## agis68

Καλά χάλασες το αεροθερμο? Το μόνο πράγμα που θα σε έσωζε το διέλυσες για να πάρεις τη χρωμονικελλίνη που κοστίζει 2 τάλαρα!!!!.....Τι να πω.....παει η κλωνοποίσηση πάνε όλα!....Μπορεις να τυλιχτεις με τη χρωμονικελλινη και να τη βαλεις στη μπριζα να δεις τι θα γινει με το ρολοι!!!! :Tongue2:

----------


## The Professor

> Περίπου έτσι είναι
> αναρωτιέμαι τη θα του προκαλούσε ένα δυνατό ηλεκτρομαγνητικό πεδίο δίπλα του (ηλεκτρομαγνήτης π.χ.).







> Δοκίμασε να βάλεις ένα πηνίο ή έναν μ/τ.



Ακριβως τις ιδιες σκεψεις εχω κανει και εγω μονο στο μυαλο μου στην πραξη νομιζω δεν θα <<λειτουργησει>> ουτως ωστε να καταλαβω πωωωωωως λειτουργει και επιρεαζει ενα μαγνητικο πεδιο διαφορα μεταλλικα αντικειμενα.Για πειτε κι αλλα :Σκέψη:

----------


## john77

Εγω σιγα μη στο αγορασω. Θα μπω αυριο να στο κλεψω  :Smile:  το νου σου χαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## gcostas

Συμφωνώ
απόλυτα Κυριάκο. μάλλον κάποιο πρόβλημα στον ουδέτερο είναι και φυσικά όχι στον μετρητή της ΔΕΗ.
        Κώστας

----------


## spyropap

Διάθεση για αστειάκια και τακτική του τύπου ρίχνω δίχτυα να πιάσω ψάρια.. Έτσι εξηγώ αυτά που γράφτηκαν. Αφού υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον, να και η άποψη μου.

Είναι σε πολλούς γνωστό ότι υπάρχουν στο εμπόριο συσκευές που μπορούν να γυρνούν τα ρολόγια ανάποδα και να αφαιρούν μονάδες. Αυτές οι συσκευές είναι ειδικά ινβερτερ που όμως είναι παράνομη η χρήση τους εάν δεν είναι δηλωμένα και εγκατεστημένα μετά από αδειοδότηση.

Δεν θέλει κανείς να βρεθεί στην δυσάρεστη θέση να έχει δίωξη και ποινικές κυρώσεις από την δεη επειδή σκέφτηκε να κάνει κολπάκια..

Και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί τόση ζήτηση και προσφορές αφού ένα τέτοιο κύκλωμα που μπορεί να σβήνει μονάδες έχω παρουσιάσει σε αυτό το φορουμ και είναι δωρεάν για όλους όσους μπορούν να το φτιάξουν.

Δεν έγραψα ποτέ πως αυτό το κύκλωμα που παρουσίασα με φωτογραφίες και μετρήσεις μπορεί να σβήνει μονάδες. 
Μόνο πονηρά μυαλά θα μπορούσαν να το φανταστούν, όμως υπάρχει κάπου, και σχέδιο κ κατασκευή κ περιγραφή κ μετρήσεις, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι το έφτιαξε κανείς εκτός από εμένα.
*Όμως μην με ρωτήσετε τι, που και πως. Δεν θα γράψω τίποτα περισσότερο αφού πιστεύω πως αυτό το κόλπο δεν είναι τίμιο.
*
Όποιος θέλει μπλεξίματα ας τραβηχτεί, δεν βοηθάω. Και είναι η τελευταία φορά που αναφέρομαι σε αυτό το παράνομο κόλπο.

----------

spirakos (26-01-12)

----------


## picdev

πουλάνε και στο internet εγώ είδη βρήκα

----------


## IVAN BLANTIMIROF

ΠΑΙΔΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΟΝΟΜΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΟΙ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΕΣ;
ΣΠΥΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΔΩΣΕ ΤΟ ΛΙΝΚ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΟΥΜΕ.

----------


## wizard_xrc

και κάπως έτσι το thread οδεύει προς κλείδωμα...  :Wink:

----------


## spiroscfu

εγώ πάντως απορώ, πως είναι ανοικτό ακόμη.


υ.γ.
πάντως από θεωριτική άποψη έχει ενδιαφέρων!

----------


## picdev

στις μέρες δεν έχει νόημα γιατί η διαφορά στη κατανάλωση θα χτυπήσει στη ΔΕΗ, εγώ μένω σε σχετικά μεγάλο σπίτι και το ρεύμα(καθαρό) είναι 70ε μαζί με νυχτερινό και ηλιακό,
άντε να κάνω την απατεωνιά χωρίς να με πάρουν χαμπάρι, πόσα θα γλιτώσω 20ε το δίμηνο? 
δηλαδή να κάνω απατεωνιά και αν με πιάσουν να πληρώσω χιλιάρικα για 20-30ε το δίμηνο...
τα υπόλοιπα εκτός του ρεύματος είναι ακριβά(χαρτσι, ερτ , δημοτικά τέλη), όχι το ρεύμα

----------


## spiroscfu

Picdev δεν το λες και φτηνό, δεν ξέρω ακριβώς αλλά υπολογίζω ~10 λεπτα/Kwh.

Ένα aircondition για 10 ώρες ~1kwh      10*30=300Kwh 300*0.1=30€/μήνα μόνο το aircondition.

----------


## picdev

μέσα στα 70ε το δίμηνο ανάβουν και 2 κλιματιστικά general electric,9000btu, Β  ενεργειακής κλάσης αλλά με τρόπο,
δεν το αφίνω να δουλεύει 10 ώρες συνέχεια , 
πχ τώρα το χειμώνα
το αφήνω να πιάσει τη θερμοκρασία(θέλει το πολύ 5λεπτά) και  μετά απο λίγο το σβήνω και το ανάβω μετά απο 45λεπτά ή μόλις κρυώσω πάλι,
το σπίτι έχει και μόνωση.
Τώρα αν του βάζεις θερμοκρασία που δεν μπορεί να πιάσει και δουλεύει συνέχεια στο φουλ θα πληρώσεις τα μαλλιά της κεφαλής σου,
έτσι κάνει ένας φίλος και δίνει χιλιάρικα στη δεη , χειμώνα καλοκαίρι, σε σπίτι που δεν έχει μόνωση.
Σκοπός είναι να μην χαλάς 1kwh την ώρα, γενικά αυτό που έχω καταλάβει είναι οτι σπίτια χωρίς μόνωση είναι κουβάς χωρίς πάτο,

----------


## spiroscfu

Παράδειγμα έδωσα (αν είναι και inverter όταν φτάσουν την θερμοκρασία καταναλώνουν λίγο "συντήρηση"), έχουμε και άλλα, φώτα, ηλεκτρικές συσκευές κ.α. που αυτά δουλεύουν!


Φυσικά δεν αναφέρομαι στο δικό σου.

----------


## picdev

πλυντήριο πχ μπαίνει μόνο στο νυχτερινό , έχω βάλει χρονοδιακόπτη,
μετά όταν χάλασε το παλιό 20+χρονών ψυγείο πήρα Α+ και ρυθμισμένο σε νορμαλ θερμοκρασία.
Υπάρχουν τρόποι αλλά και αυτοί χρειάζονται χρήματα.
Επίσης ο Ηλιακός είναι τριπλής ενέργειας, δηλαδή ζεσταίνει και με το καλοριφέρ

----------


## spiroscfu

Σωστά αλλά δεν ξέρουν όλοι πως δουλεύουν αυτά! και δεν έχουν όλοι την οικονομική άνεση για ενεργειακής τάξης Α ή μόνωση στο χώρο τους.

Γενικά μιλάμε και δεν το βλέπω φτηνό για μια βασική κοινωνική ανάγκη.

----------


## picdev

ειμαι 1000% σίγουρος οτι Fillman μπορεί να φτιάξει τέτοιο μηχάνημα  :Biggrin: , ο κινέζος το πουλάει 700ε , o Φιλιππός που είναι και δικό μας παιδί θα μας κάνει καλή τιμή  :Lol:

----------


## FILMAN

Άντε βρε, για σας 699!  :Lol:  Τί νόημα έχει να βάλεις ένα inverter να τροφοδοτεί το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ από τα φωτοβολταϊκά σου για να γυρνάει ο μετρητής αντίστροφα (αυτό συμβαίνει στ' αλήθεια); Το πολύ πολύ αν η νέα ένδειξη είναι μικρότερη από την προηγούμενη να σου έρθει ένας τρελός λογαριασμός διότι η ΔΕΗ θα θεωρήσει ότι ο μετρητής έκανε σχεδόν όλο τον κύκλο. Π.χ. αν η παλιά ένδειξη ήταν 12345 kWh και η νέα είναι 12344kWh, δηλαδή -1, θα χρεωθείς για 112344 - 12345 = 99999 kWh παρόλο που όχι μόνο δεν τις κατανάλωσες, αλλά χάρισες και 1 στη ΔΕΗ!

----------


## sakic

Θα χρησιμοποιησεις φωτοβολταικα μικροτερης ισχυος απο αυτη που καταναλωνεις ωστε να μην εχεις αρνητικες ενδειξεις στο ρολοι
Σε τετοια περιπτωση αποκλειεται να σε χρεωσουν για 999999kwh, θα κανεις μια αιτηση για ελεγχο του δικτυου οποτε η ΔΕΗ θα δει οτι εχεις επιστρεφομενη ισχυ και το λιγοτερο ειναι να σε μηνυσουν και να καταγγειλουν τη συμβαση.
Για να πουλησεις στη ΔΕΗ πρεπει να υπογραψεις συμβαση και να τοποθετηθει 2 ρολοι που θα μετραει την ισχυ που παραγεις και διοχετευεις στο δικτυο.
Το αλλο ειναι παρανομο αλλα εφικτο

----------


## FILMAN

Και ποιος σε εμποδίζει να χρησιμοποιείς λίγο τα φωτοβολταϊκά σου και λίγο τη ΔΕΗ για να τροφοδοτείς τα φορτία σου; Είναι απαραίτητο η έξοδος του inverter σου ντε και καλά να είναι παράλληλα με το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ;

----------


## katmadas

> Είναι απαραίτητο η έξοδος του inverter σου ντε και καλά να είναι παράλληλα με το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ;



Νομιζω πως ναι! 

Εκτος βεβαια και αν μιλαμε για φωτοβολταικα με μικρη ισχυ!

Δεν ξερω πως ακριβως πανε τα ορια αλλα σιγουρα απο 5 κβατ και πανω πρεπει να πηγαινει το ρευμα κατευθειαν στην δεη.

----------


## button

Βρε συνάδελφοι τι πράγματα είναι αυτά ....

----------


## sakic

> Και ποιος σε εμποδίζει να χρησιμοποιείς λίγο τα φωτοβολταϊκά σου και λίγο τη ΔΕΗ για να τροφοδοτείς τα φορτία σου; Είναι απαραίτητο η έξοδος του inverter σου ντε και καλά να είναι παράλληλα με το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ;



Αν μιλαμε για εγκατασταση και ημερα με ηλιοφανεια που θα καλυπτει τις καταναλωσεις σου τοτε δεν ειναι απαραιτητη η παραλληλη συνδεση του inverter

αν ομως εχεις μια μικρη φ/β μοναδα που θα υποβοηθαει την καταναλωση τοτε χρειαζεσαι inverter με αποτελεσμα μικροτερους λογαριασμους καθε τετραμηνο

----------


## laskos systems

εγω θελω τον ηλεκτρολογο που εκανε την χημεια χααχαα

----------


## Rx/Tx

Κουβέντα να γίνεται ...

Ο περιστρεφόμενος δίσκος  είναι μια ένδειξη της σωστής λειτουργίας του μετρητή?
Η παίζει ρόλο στην μεταβολή των νούμερων, και αν σταματήσει τι συμβαίνει?

----------


## Starhosen

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
@ Ρχ/Τχ
Αν και είμαι πολύ νέος (στο forum) να βάλω το "πετραδάκι" μου στην κουβέντα:

Ο δίσκος του ρολογιού της ΔΕΗ είναι ο αισθητήρας της ύπαρξης του ηλεκτρομαγνητικού πεδίου που δημιουργείται από τους ηλεκτρομαγνήτες που τον "περιβάλουν".
Η ένταση του πεδίου τους είναι ανάλογη του ρεύματος (του σπιτιού) που περνάει μέσα από τα τυλίγματα τους.
Ο δίσκος υπό την επίδραση των πεδίων αυτών περιστρέφεται με ταχύτητα που είναι ευθέως και γραμμικά ανάλογη της έντασής τους, συνεπώς και του ρεύματος που προκαλεί τα πεδία αυτά.
Ο άξονας του δίσκου στο πάνω του μέρος -συνήθως- έχει έναν μικρό ατέρμονα κοχλία, ο οποίος δίνει κίνηση σε μια συστοιχία "δεκαδικών" γραναζιών/ τροχίσκων , οι οποίοι στην περίμετρό τους έχουν απεικονισμένους τους αριθμούς 0,1,....9.
Από αυτή την ένδειξη αυτής της συστοιχίας προκύπτει η κατανάλωση του σπιτιού.
Άρα ο δίσκος αυτός είναι το βασικό εξάρτημα του ρολογιού!
Καλή χρονιά σε όλους!

----------

Danza (29-03-12), 

FILMAN (31-01-12), 

patent61 (06-02-12)

----------


## The Professor

Βρειτε καπου ενα παλαιο ρολοι σαν αυτα που χρησημοποιουνται απο τις εταιριες ηλεκτρισμου και πειραματιστειτε...!

----------

FILMAN (31-01-12)

----------


## R-G

Παιδια ψαχνοντας για φωτοβολταικα στο ιντερνετ οπου θελω να κανω εγκατασταση στην ταρατσα του σπιτιου μου επεσα και σε αυτο το θεμα. Δεν καταλαβαινω ομως ρε παιδια που ειναι το κακο αν με καποιο ινβερτερ οπου εχεις συνδεσει σε φωτοβολταικα εχεις οντως επιστροφη στο ρευμα και αυτο στην ουσια στο αφαιρει ο μετρητης?? Στην ουσια ειναι καποιο ρευμα το οποιο παραγεις εσυ και επωφελεισε. 

Σιγουρα ο σωστος και νομιμος τροπος απ οτι διαβασα εχει μια σειρα οπως συμβασεις, διαφορετικο ρολοι(στην ουσια διαφορετικο δικτυο) κλπ.. οπου πρεπει να προυποθετει η εγκατασταση. ΑΛΛΑ παλι δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως γιατι αν μια εγκατασταση δικη σου που παραγει στην ουσια ηλεκτρισμο και τον εκμεταλευεσαι να ειναι τοσο μεγαλο προβλημα το να αφαιρειτε απ τον λογαριασμο σου. 

Συγχωρεστε μου αν σε κατι κανω λαθος και μου ξεφευγει κατι αλλα δεν εχω εμπειρια και δεν ειμαι τοσο γνωστης του θεματος..

----------


## vasilllis

> Παιδια ψαχνοντας για φωτοβολταικα στο ιντερνετ οπου θελω να κανω εγκατασταση στην ταρατσα του σπιτιου μου επεσα και σε αυτο το θεμα. Δεν καταλαβαινω ομως ρε παιδια που ειναι το κακο αν με καποιο ινβερτερ οπου εχεις συνδεσει σε φωτοβολταικα εχεις οντως επιστροφη στο ρευμα και αυτο στην ουσια στο αφαιρει ο μετρητης?? Στην ουσια ειναι καποιο ρευμα το οποιο παραγεις εσυ και επωφελεισε. 
> 
> Σιγουρα ο σωστος και νομιμος τροπος απ οτι διαβασα εχει μια σειρα οπως συμβασεις, διαφορετικο ρολοι(στην ουσια διαφορετικο δικτυο) κλπ.. οπου πρεπει να προυποθετει η εγκατασταση. ΑΛΛΑ παλι δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως γιατι αν μια εγκατασταση δικη σου που παραγει στην ουσια ηλεκτρισμο και τον εκμεταλευεσαι να ειναι τοσο μεγαλο προβλημα το να αφαιρειτε απ τον λογαριασμο σου. 
> 
> Συγχωρεστε μου αν σε κατι κανω λαθος και μου ξεφευγει κατι αλλα δεν εχω εμπειρια και δεν ειμαι τοσο γνωστης του θεματος..



μιας και υπογραφης συμβαση με την δεη εκεινη ερχεται και τοποθετει ρολοι με 2 μετρητες.
οποτε ειναι προβλημα να ειναι αρνητικο.

----------

